# Help, introducing puppy to older resident dog



## Maria89 (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a six year old, male, English Cocker spaniel dog and I have just (literally 4 hours ago) been given an 8 or 9 week old, female, Springer Spaniel and so far it's been ok but not perfect, I could use some pointers with how to get them settled, as i'm so terrified he's going to hurt her. At the moment she is asleep in his bed and he's asleep by my feet. However, he usually sleeps in his own bed in my bedroom, so when I go to bed later, should I keep them in the same room in separate beds? or put the puppy in a different room? I've read you should keep them apart so he doesn't territorial but she's already taken his bed in the living room. 

Also she's nipped him a bit on the nose (not drawn blood or anything) but he was obviously a bit disgruntled and tried to bite back i think but i punished him before he could, he's growled, barked and snapped at her a few times, for all i have punished him but it was saying on another wedsite to let him punish her and teach her manners and it said she may carry on as if she's being killed but she'll get over it quickly and learn from it but i'm frightened it will go too far. So do i just let them fight it out, when she is so small?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You punished your older, established dog for defending himself when he was bitten? That's not fair on him. He will growl, bark and snap, he is giving her warnings which she will have to learn to heed. OK you don't want the puppy to be mauled or hurt, but it's unlikely that would happen. Your older dog can help you enormously in teaching the baby some manners around other dogs, you have to trust him. Let him warn her when you are present supervising them together, but fasten her in a crate if you have to be out of the room (or take one or other with you for some individual attention).

She should not be allowed to claim his bed, she should be moved out of it into her own bed (ideally in a crate). At night, have him in his bed, her in a crate. 

I've recently been in the same situation, have 6 year old spayed bitch and brought in a puppy, another girl. She growled and showed her teeth a bit the first days, particularly when the pup tried to suckle off her! They're now (2 months on) best mates and play together.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

How did you introduce the two to begin with? Did you just bring the pup indoors?

A good meeting should actually be in a neutral place - ie the back garden rather than inside the home to begin with, just to get your dog used to the puppys smell etc before you bring him into the house. You have to realise he house is actually the older dog's territory and he is prob confused and doesn't know what this thing is doing in his home - not that the pup is a 'thing' but that's prob how your dog is seeing him right now. He's not used to sharing his home with another animal.

I would watch the two yes, but i wouldn't punish the dog for snapping at the puppy. Its not like it was a full blown attack now, was it? Your puppy has to learn what the rules are and your dog is teaching him that by giving him a warning with the growl. Kind of like saying 'get out of my face or you're going to get it'.

Just keep an eye on the two. if it looks like puppy is really going to get badly bitten just distract the puppy from your dog by calling him. 

I wouldn't worry so much about them not getting along. its too early to be worried about that, because as i said your dog is not used to sharing the house with another dog and is confused as to why someone's in his house. They willl bond and get along sooner or later don't worry. It'll help when you are able to take them both out for a walk because that's how they build a bond. 

I have two dogs so i know what its like. I had a cocker spaniel and years back we brought home Dante at 8 weeks, who is a Norwegian Elkhound. Woody was rather confused and didnt' like how this stranger' just adapted himself into his home. You see Woody was the family dog. And suddenly he had to 'share' us He didnt' like Dante at first and you could always hear the telling off barks and growls from Woody. Not that Woody ever attacked him or anything but they happened. It took a while for them to appreciate each other. Now we don't have Woody. But we brought home a toy poodle pup in February. We didn't have as hard a time with Dante and Mika (the toy poodle) as we did with Woody, because Dante loved him the minute he came into the house. There were a few growls and snarls on Dante's part but he never attacked or anything. They were more to teach Mika 'get out of my face' kind of thing. They get along great  

Don't worry just take things one step at a time. If yoru older dog approaches the puppy in positive way, praise your dog. When you're playing with your puppy try to encourage your older dog to join in so he doesn't feel left out, and also give him some 1-1 time too. Playtime, attention, whatever, just so he doesn't feel left out. Also whenever you come down, from waking up in the morning, or from coming home from being out make sure your older dog is greeted first.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

oh yes and re the bed part - do not allow her to sleep in his bed. Does she not have her own bed? Teach her to sleep in that instead of your older dog's. If she approaches your older dog's bed, call her and show her to her own bed and praise her for going to her own bed.


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

I had two dogs, one died and the other is the 16 yr old I still have, these two were together since they were both young, 1 year and the other 12 weeks. The older dog was 8 yrs when I got a new pup and she was a nightmare with the older dog, only playing but he didn't see it that way and yet he is such a placid dog. He got on great with the other dog they were best buddies and never ever growled at each other. So when this little madam came into the house all hell broke loose. They were introduced to each other at the Cat and Dog Home and got on fine but when she came home it was different.

I kept her in a crate but in the same room as the older dog and gave her a water bowl in the crate with her. It was quite a while before I let them both be together in the kitchen without the crate. What I did was give them each time with me on their own then gradually introduced the pup with the older dog but always keeping the pup away from him. Once he got used to having the pup in the same room I sat on the floor with the two of them, always keeping a hold of one of them and tried to play with a small ball with them, giving the older dog a shot and then the young one, then trying to pass the ball between the two. When I thought they were at the stage that the older one felt comfortable I let them play themselves with the ball. Once they realised they could play together things soon settled which was a relief. I think I was perhaps too worried that one of them would get hurt either by the pup nipping or the older one biting which probably thinking about it now would have been highly unlikely as he was never ever aggressive. A lot of it is getting your own confidence with the two of them.

Everything else I remember is much the same as everyone has said previously.


----------



## Bowwow (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Maria,
Found your note while looking up stuff on spaniels. We just rescued an abandoned ~5yr. old cocker. We have a 6 yr. old shepherd-mix, dog aggressive but well trained. Anyway, we have been reading up all we can to try and introduce the two in the best way possible. Please see the link at the end of this page. We discovered this website and have actually been using some of his suggestions; I think he does have a pretty good handle on how to go about creating a 'pack' which is what you are attempting to do.
Hope this helps!
Sam
Introducing a Dog into a Home with other Dogs


----------



## wayne alexander (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all,

We have a 6 year old male english cocker spaniel (Turbo) and 3 weeks ago brought home a cockerpoo puppy (Alfie). For the first two days Turbo wouldn't even come downstairs and would growl constantly at Alfie when he was near him. Things have improved a little as Turbo will now be in the room with him and when they're in the garden together they play quite well together. However, in the house, Turbo is still snapping and snarling at him. He hasn't bit him but has been close and I'm worried he will harm him. I'm praising Turbo for his positive behaviour towards Alfie but finding it quite stressful as can't leave them together for 2 mins alone as I'm concerned for Alfie's safety. 

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## wayne alexander (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Maria<
your dogs are similar to mine. Cocker called Turbo age 6 and Cockapoo pup called alfie now 10 weeks. We had the same anxiety as you and thought we would never see the day out two dogs got on. Had we made a mistake?
at last we have a break through. We let them alone and let the growling and nipping continue but monitored it closely. Our older dog would growl and show teeth even if the pup walked past him.
All I can say is that last night they finaly bonded and began to play. The pup was biting the older ones ears and getting away with it. By two hours or so both are rolling around on the floor. From this I can only suggest you keep believing and good luck. let me know if you get the golden moment.
good luck.:smilewinkgrin:


----------

